# Getting Started?



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

So our new house on 3.5 acres should be ready by August so I'm trying to get prepared to start a garden in the fall. What is some good literature to learn the basics? This is my first garden and I'm planning 30x50 to start with. I've been reading on urban harvest and have thought about going and taking one of their classes. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is another great link with tons of info

http://www.natureswayresources.com/infosheets.html

They are highly thought of from Urban Harvest

There a couple of guys here that do large tract projects and they have some good info too


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

30x50 is a very nice area. 

The late Dr. Sam Cotner, former head of the Department of Horticultural Sciences at TAMU published a book called "The Vegetable Book, A Texan's guide to gardening". 

This book goes from A to Z and is the very best I've found for Texas veggies. I've found things in there that I've been doing for years and work and have never seen them anywhere else. Its a great resource.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> 30x50 is a very nice area.
> 
> The late Dr. Sam Cotner, former head of the Department of Horticultural Sciences at TAMU published a book called "The Vegetable Book, A Texan's guide to gardening".
> 
> This book goes from A to Z and is the very best I've found for Texas veggies. I've found things in there that I've been doing for years and work and have never seen them anywhere else. Its a great resource.


X2


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Im gonna look for the book. Hoping to have plenty of pics to post next year.... and lots of dumb questions too!:cheers:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

D.L. said:


> Im gonna look for the book. Hoping to have plenty of pics to post next year.... and lots of dumb questions too!:cheers:


There's only one guy that frequents this forum that knows it all. He'll be around to tell you so soon enough. :cheers:


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Found the book. Had sticker shock at first with a $225 price tag







Found it for $34 on texasgardener.com.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DL theres no stupid question. We learn by asking. You got a good book I read it all the time. I don't use the chemicals he suggest for a number of reason. Good luck with your garden.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Best way to get into gardening is DO IT.You'll catch yourself checking out others gardens,asking experienced folks questions,and will be doing more reading.Some of us that's been gardening 40 years or more still screw up,have failures,and learn new things.One thing I'll pass on,if your going to use soaker hoses for watering,make your garden 75' long,the length of a soaker hose so you don't have to cut or splice to make longer.30'x75' will be a dandy garden.If your in black gumbo clay like me,it'll work your but off,but is way fun work.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

D.L. said:


> Found the book. Had sticker shock at first with a $225 price tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I apologize for not telling you about that. I went through the same thing and refused to pay over $2 hundred. Glad you found the right price.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

30 X 50 is pretty good size especially for a first garden. I am not trying to discourage although at,times it can get overwhelming, especially if you do it alone and still have to go to work somewhere else. Compost and mulch are the gardeners friends. Best of luck and definitely enjoy, It can be extremely rewarding........cC


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> There's only one guy that frequents this forum that knows it all. He'll be around to tell you so soon enough. :cheers:


That's funny I don't care who you are!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

CopanoCruisin said:


> 30 X 50 is pretty good size especially for a first garden. I am not trying to discourage although at,times it can get overwhelming, especially if you do it alone and still have to go to work somewhere else. Compost and mulch are the gardeners friends. Best of luck and definitely enjoy, It can be extremely rewarding........cC


 I was thinking I might be getting over my head to start with. Hahaha. I may start with 30x30 and expand as long as I can handle it!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Just get out there and do it

There is plenty of info on the web....

Have fun...and learn from your mistakes

A great source are feed stores where you can buy seed in bulk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with Meadowlark on Sam Cotner, I heard him speak several times when I was at Aggieland. I have an autographed copy of his book . 

Also any book by Bill Adams is good, I know Bill rather well. His latest book on tomatoes is a solid reference. Dr. Bob Randall's book on Houston Gardening is also a good reference. Houston's Urban Harvest may have it. 

As a new gardener, start small. Pick a few things you really like to eat or grow and focus on doing them well. Your biggest frustrations will be weeds, by June it is hot& humid working outside and weeds on tilled ground start to get out of control.

Ask questions on this forum. Go to garden clubs and Master Gardener events, they are an excellent source of info. Buy from locally owned nurseries and ask the owners how-to. Texas Gardener is a good magazine for gardening, Neil Sperry is more into landscape plants. 

Bob Webster's gardening show on KTSA 550 AM San Antonio is great, I listen to it on the web on my Iphone Saturday and Sunday mornings- it has excellent gardening advice and Bob actively gardens. You can also listen to it after the show, they podcast it. So is John Dromgoole on KLBJ Austin.

Good luck
RFA


----------

